# Labrakita Puppies



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Last week I did a thread about Huskita pups. I thought they were a bad mix due to the traits of both parents, I mean they may turn into a dominant escapee lol

Well ive just come across these advertised
Preloved | labrakita puppies for sale in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, UK
And think they are BEAUTIFUL! A much better mix of temprements, what does everyone else think?

I might get one :001_tt2: lol


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I think it's a lottery. No way of knowing how they will turn out. In fact, I'd say it's a terrible combination. What if you end up with the dominance of an akita and the over boisterousness of a labrador?

If you like akitas why not just get one of those?

Just to add a word of warning. A lot of these crosses are bred from poor examples of the breeds to you could actually end up with a pup from a labrador with a poor temperament.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

The one in the picture is very cute and looks very excited 

I like labradors, there a future breed Im looking into even though Ive never personally met one. I have seen one Akita though that was at a distance. I do like the looks of an akita


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Dundee said:


> I think it's a lottery. No way of knowing how they will turn out. In fact, I'd say it's a terrible combination. What if you end up with the dominance of an akita and the over boisterousness of a labrador?
> 
> If you like akitas why not just get one of those?
> 
> Just to add a word of warning. A lot of these crosses are bred from poor examples of the breeds to you could actually end up with a pup from a labrador with a poor temperament.


I have an Akita 



Miss.PuddyCat said:


> The one in the picture is very cute and looks very excited
> 
> I like labradors, there a future breed Im looking into even though Ive never personally met one. I have seen one Akita though that was at a distance. I do like the looks of an akita


I like labradors, my parents bred them. I have an Akita so I think thats why I like the idea of them. Gonna try an adult pic of one


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Whatever next!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

I found this:-
Labrakita Labrakitas Akita Labrador Retriever Cross Breed Information
How they can write a "standard" i havent a clue.
same people selling here:-
http://pets-sale.vivastreet.co.uk/s...akita-puppies--akita-cross-labrador-/16822874
with pic of fawn pup.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I found this:-
> Labrakita Labrakitas Akita Labrador Retriever Cross Breed Information
> How they can write a "standard" i havent a clue.


I was just looking on that site lol, I am looking for a good adult photo somewhere


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Why have to mix them they are lovely dogs in their own right i just cant understand all this crossing i know its tabu on the forum but when they kee popping up all the time well . . . . .


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> I am looking for a good adult photo somewhere


Even if you find one, there's no way of knowing if any puppy will grow to look like that..... as I said a lottery - and a rather foolish one.

If you like both breeds, then why not have one of each? Much better


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Why have to mix them they are lovely dogs in their own right i just cant understand all this crossing i know its tabu on the forum but when they kee popping up all the time well . . . . .


I dont understand why its tabu! people have as much right to buy/own crossbreed as the do pedigree its a PET forum..... but thats not what I wanted to discuss, I wanted to discuss the fact I thought it was a better mix than a husky?akita which was discussed in a good way last week.


Dundee said:


> Even if you find one, there's no way of knowing if any puppy will grow to look like that..... as I said a lottery - and a rather foolish one.
> 
> If you like both breeds, then why not have one of each? Much better


Same with full Akita really they all look so different, they are abit of a lottery.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Even if you find one, there's no way of knowing if any puppy will grow to look like that..... as I said a lottery - and a rather foolish one.
> 
> If you like both breeds, then why not have one of each? Much better


Some people probaly do that anyway so they can cross them and think it will mean money making


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally sounds a better idea than sibe x akita :lol: but providing both dogs had great temperaments then it'd be interesting to see, not my preference just because labs are not my thing :001_tt2:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Some people probaly do that anyway so they can cross them and think it will mean money making


Not really a money making litter IMO they are advertised at £200 a pup


SpringerHusky said:


> Personally sounds a better idea than sibe x akita :lol: but providing both dogs had great temperaments then it'd be interesting to see, not my preference just because labs are not my thing :001_tt2:


I think it sounds a better mix too, bet they are very cute


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Same with full Akita really they all look so different, they are abit of a lottery


Well, they shouldn't - not if they've been well bred


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Dundee said:


> I think it's a lottery. No way of knowing how they will turn out. In fact, I'd say it's a terrible combination. What if you end up with the dominance of an akita and the over boisterousness of a labrador?
> 
> If you like akitas why not just get one of those?
> 
> Just to add a word of warning. A lot of these crosses are bred from poor examples of the breeds to you could actually end up with a pup from a labrador with a poor temperament.


labs dont have poor temprements


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> labs dont have poor temprements


LOL - I'm afraid I'll have to correct you there bordy  some do - usually poorly bred ones.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

QUOTE=Dundee;1099505]Well, they shouldn't - not if they've been well bred [/QUOTE]

There is a massive difference in Akita, Colour, shape, size and temprement. They are not like some breed who all look very simlar look at these 3 all the same breed but all look so very different 






[


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Dundee said:


> LOL - I'm afraid I'll have to correct you there bordy  some do - usually poorly bred ones.


wrong againhmy:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> QUOTE=Dundee;1099505]Well, they shouldn't - not if they've been well bred





> There is a massive difference in Akita, Colour, shape, size and temprement. They are not like some breed who all look very simlar look at these 3 all the same breed but all look so very different
> View attachment 32842
> [


That's because you have two different breeds of akitas there.

















Japanese Akita also known as the American Akita

















Japanese Akita Inu



> *The difference Between the American Akita and the Japanese Akita.*
> 
> *Looks.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> There is a massive difference in Akita, Colour, shape, size and temprement. They are not like some breed who all look very simlar look at these 3 all the same breed but all look so very different
> View attachment 32842
> [


That's because you have two different breeds of akitas there.









Japanese Akita also known as the American Akita









Japanese Akita Inu

[/QUOTE]

There is a huge difference in just the American Akitas. There size, coat, colouring are often different. Not like say........ Golden retreivers that pretty much look all the same. The dogs in the picture are Akitas None are japanese Akita inu s


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Last week I did a thread about Huskita pups. I thought they were a bad mix due to the traits of both parents, I mean they may turn into a dominant escapee lol
> 
> Well ive just come across these advertised
> Preloved | labrakita puppies for sale in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, UK
> ...


i think you are right


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Thats cool Claire  I personally like the chocolates and blacks! Ive seen alot of mixs around but never a purebreed lab. My brother went to a hunting house were a breeder breed them for working, he got to meet a litter of pup!

I cant wait to get my puppy/dog in the future. If I get a lab I wanted to train it for working but not actually take it on shots!

I have to say I like American Akita :blush: It looks just like the one I saw!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

> Golden retreivers that pretty much look all the same.


Not True, I know 4 different golden retrievers and only 2 look similar. I'll gather up some photo's for another day


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Not like say........ Golden retreivers that pretty much look all the same.


Unfortunately, not a good example. Working goldens are quite different to show/pet goldens.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dundee
> LOL - I'm afraid I'll have to correct you there bordy some do - usually poorly bred ones.
> 
> wrong again


Aw.. bordy - are you bored tonight


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Last week I did a thread about Huskita pups. I thought they were a bad mix due to the traits of both parents, I mean they may turn into a dominant escapee lol
> 
> Well ive just come across these advertised
> Preloved | labrakita puppies for sale in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, UK
> ...


Cannot comment on what they would be like but what I will comment on is the advert. I personally would not touch those pups. No health tests mentioned etc...


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Unfortunately, not a good example. Working goldens are quite different to show/pet goldens.


Theres are slow three different types of goldens

American, English, Canadain i think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Unfortunately, not a good example. Working goldens are quite different to show/pet goldens.


why...........................


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I personally know a lab/akita cross. He is a lovely boy but a bit loopy.
He looks like the one on this page someone posted Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community - Picture Gallery

He is akita built with a bit of a lab head but an akita nose with lab ears, akita tail. He is also quite stubborn and takes a firm voice to make him come back from the woods.

Yes it is going to be a bit of a lottery, same with all cross breeds though.

x


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> why...........................


Why not a good example? or why are they different?

If the latter, goldens from working lines are much lighter boned, taller and much darker in colour - the show goldens are heavier boned and and usually a paler cream colour. Quite a distinct difference between the two due to the fact that the lines are quite different.

If the former... I'll leave it to you to work it out..

ps. the explanation of the difference was more for anyone reading that is actually interested rather than a reply


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Why not a good example? or why are they different?
> 
> If the latter, goldens from working lines are much lighter boned, taller and much darker in colour - the show goldens are heavier boned and and usually a paler cream colour. Quite a distinct difference between the two due to the fact that the lines are quite different.
> 
> ...


my friends is heavily boned and a great working dog


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> my friends is heavily boned and a great working dog


I'm referring to working lines.... not whether or not they can or do work


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Dundee said:


> I'm referring to working lines.... not whether or not they can or do work


it is from working line


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> it is from working line


What lines?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Dundee said:


> What lines?


working lines doh


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Last week I did a thread about Huskita pups. I thought they were a bad mix due to the traits of both parents, I mean they may turn into a dominant escapee lol
> 
> Well ive just come across these advertised
> Preloved | labrakita puppies for sale in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, UK
> ...


Woahh thats sooo amazingly cute !

My concern is that Akita and Labs are very diff dogs, with different characters, its not a good cross on paper at least.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Woahh thats sooo amazingly cute !
> 
> My concern is that Akita and Labs are very diff dogs, with different characters, its not a good cross on paper at least.


well i never knew they were different dogshmy:


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> working lines doh


which working lines..... doh

Still there's always one that breaks the mould.... just like our bordy


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

This has made me laugh! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

borderer said:


> well i never knew they were different dogshmy:


LOL !

Obviously there are two different dogs, but the character, the history and physical traits of the two dogs are they different, hence why on paper they dont make a good cross. Comapred to say a Labrador Retriver - Golden Retriver cross, for example which is a good example of a cross breed which would work well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> This has made me laugh! :lol: :lol:


glad i cheered you up:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> LOL !
> 
> Obviously there are two different dogs, but the character, the history and physical traits of the two dogs are they different, hence why on paper they dont make a good cross. Comapred to say a Labrador Retriver - Golden Retriver cross, for example which is a good example of a cross breed which would work well.


BUT are we agreed its still a better cross than an Akita x Husky


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> BUT are we agreed its still a better cross than an Akita x Husky


Well, as i was sayin on paper i would say its just as bad (but thats on paper ) . However in the flesh they do appear an adoreable looking cross  better than a akita husky cross


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

borderer said:


> labs dont have poor temprements


theres a lab bitch in my training class that will attempt to bite anything that comes withing 2 feer of it. It has had several fight with both GSD's Rotties and Staffs both being the aggressor and recipient ..


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

IMO any breed can be aggressive, its the individual dog not the "breed" same as some people are aggressive and some not.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just saying some labs can be aggressive as people think they are not or cant be.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

james1 said:


> Just saying some labs can be aggressive as people think they are not or cant be.


OH yes Labs can be aggressive Ive had one that was, thats what I mean its the individual dog.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

james1 said:


> Just saying some labs can be aggressive as people think they are not or cant be.


Lab arent well know to be agressive though to be fair.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont think its a good mix, could get a lot of structural problems with the size difference....


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

No they are not known to be agressive most i meet are friendly but have to say i have met a few that snap all the same. The dog isnt much Lab anyway it will be more akita than lab if the male is akita x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i just find these ads very sad breeding dogs is a massive responsibility but people are just sticking two dogs together with no thought whatsoever!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i just find these ads very sad breeding dogs is a massive responsibility but people are just sticking two dogs together with no thought whatsoever!


I agree it maddens and saddens me that it seems to be on the increase i wonder how many have really thought it through? not many i dont think sometimes i wonder if the only thought has been i wonder what a ? and a? would like chuck em together and see what happens, it just seems to me to be the trend at the minute


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a friend who has 2 labs (one male , one female) and she has had a lot of problems with fear and/or aggression with other dogs. She is a novice dog owner. I've also a friend who has an akita that was expelled from puppy classes because it attacked all the other pups (also novice owner). 

Having said that I also have experienced dog owner friends with both breeds and they have no problems.

This mix of breeds 'could' be okay in the right hands, but imagine them in a novice home - it could be disastrous.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Having had many Labraodrs but no Akitas, I would say I agree that it depends on the quality of the breeding stock, BUT it P155es me off with these new designer crosses... they were just cross breeds when I was a kid and IMO this is a typical example of a BYB out for a quick buck. Not wishing to start on about Doodles again but at least the original Labradoodle cross was bred for purpose; these crosses coming up like Yorkiepoos, Cavpoos etc. are just a fad and a way to make more money than selling as a cross breed.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

ally said:


> Having had many Labraodrs but no Akitas, I would say I agree that it depends on the quality of the breeding stock, BUT it P155es me off with these new designer crosses... they were just cross breeds when I was a kid and IMO this is a typical example of a BYB out for a quick buck. Not wishing to start on about Doodles again but at least the original Labradoodle cross was bred for purpose; these crosses coming up like Yorkiepoos, Cavpoos etc. are just a fad and a way to make more money than selling as a cross breed.


I agree with most of what you say but I dont believe these are bred for the money they are being sold for £200


----------

